
3D GitHub Badge with Pure HTML/CSS - GitHub - obilgic
https://github.com/blog/768-3d-github-badge-with-pure-html-css
======
count
The interesting thing to me is the spam on that github.com post by DIA10.
Coach purse spam on a site like that? With the overhead involved in getting to
that point to post?

~~~
obilgic
There are a lot of fake users on github. They also use this accounts to spam
other websites using github authentication such as Railscasts.com .

